# New vinegar based sauce creation



## arlsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

I was smoking some whole chickens yesterday. I decided to use a vinegar based sauce for it.  I found several vinegar based sauces on the forum using a simple recipe of apple cider vinegar, peppers, brown sugar and salt.  I started with this as a base and started experimenting. I finished with a sauce that exceeded my expectations and had rave reviews and I think is a kickass sauce.  Below is the recipe.
3 cups apple cider vinegar
2 fresh jalapeño peppers, sliced into 1/4" rings
Brown sugar
Salt
1 fresh mango

Simmer  on the stove, preferably on a gas stove 
Mash ingredients together while simmering
Add sugar, jalapeño, salt to taste.
(I rarely go by set recipes, creating something is meant to be creative)

Simmer until all of the ingredients blend together into a liquid, about an hour,
A masher helps.

Serve. 

Try it and relay what you think.  If you can come up with additions, please share.
I like said above creativity is meant to be creative.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool, sounds interesting.  Will take this home and try it in a month or so.


----------



## xray (Jan 16, 2017)

This sounds great, I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

Sounds like it would make a good finishing sauce for PP.

Thanks for sharing it!

Al


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 16, 2017)

Just be careful serving anything with mangos to guests without first checking if they are allergic to poison oak.  

I used to love mangos, but always had major "internal" issues afterwards.  I later learned that mangos have Urushiol in them, the same stuff that causes the skin reactions from poison oak.  I am extremely allergic to poison oak.  Trust me, you don't want those issues inside your body. 

Sorry to be a buzzkill on what sounds like a fantastic finishing sauce.  Please just check with guests first.


----------



## arlsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

I also used some ketchup. Forgot that in the recipe. Starts sweet finishes hot. Good depth.


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 14, 2017)

Very similar to mine but I like to add some ground mustard...It's the North Carolina in me...


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2017)

I am looking to make a sauce with S Carolina Reaper peppers any help appreciated
Richie


----------

